# Hello and Good afternoon



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

Didn't realise I'd breached forum etiquette by making my first post a whinge about meCoffee.

Here I am to redress the balance.

I've owned a Miss Silvia and a Rocky grinder for about 8 years now and while I think I have the hang of surfing I decided it was time to follow the PID.

I've a separate tale of woe about my experience so far.

As a side note, now that I've decided to go the PID route I've also decided to do a refurb of Miss Silvia.

I'm going to break it down to it's component parts. Get the frame blasted a powder coated again to get rid of some rust that has started to bubble up. May even go mad and get it done Kawasaki Green rather than black.

Also going to replace the cabling with some heat resistant cable as the plastic protectors on the spade connectors have gone brittle and fallen apart with age/heat.

Strip everything and make sure it's all properly descaled.

By the time that is done I may even have a working meCoffee from our man Jan.

Frame will be away about two weeks for powder coating so will be suffering caffeine withdrawal symptoms.

Anyone recommend a good supplier for Mellow Birds?


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

welcome to the forum.


----------

